# Witch Doctor music



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a ".wma" file of the Indiana Jones Ride temple drums - it's a long, slow sequence of "jungle drums" with lots of other sound effects - could be great for a witch doctor.

I've also got an mp3 of a drum sequence I put together - spliced from the intro to Europe's "Cherokee". More of a Plains Indians sound, but very cool if I do say so myself. It's got the keyboard "hits" and I put in some thunder and shaker sounds... could be great with a witch doctor and a strobe light.

Both are good for looping - send me a PM and I'll try to email them to you if you like.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Shaman?*

If you're willing to investigate the notion of a Medicine Man or Shaman, you could look at recordings like "Sorcerer" or "Singing Stones" by Michael Stearns & Ron Sunsinger, "Kiva" by Sunsinger, Stearns, and Steve Roach, or "The Serpent's Lair" by Roach and Byron Metcalf. Very rhythmic stuff, with plenty of ambient weirdness and some chanting here and there. It's not strictly African sounding though - it's more Native American and Central/Latin American.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

For my headhunter soundtrack I used the audio track from Disney's "Jungle Cruise" ride with some didgeri doo added to it. It has drums and chanting and some great jungle sounds to boot. 

DB


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

What about that one track on the Skeleton Key soundtrack, the conjure of sacrafice.


----------

